# Billiger gentoo fähiger laptop?

## dirkfanick

Hi!

Kennt jemand den billigsten gentoo-tauglichen Laptop (1Ghz minimum) den man in germany kaufen kann? So ganz ohne win oder apfel drauf.

Schönen Tag noch,

Dirk Fanick

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

letztens wolltest du noch einen Laptop geschenkt?

Da war doch irgendwie was?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6792996-highlight-.html#6792996

Gruss

----------

## dirkfanick

Ich hab' halt immer noch keinen - und irgendwelche Nazistiefomas meinen "Geschenkt gibt es hier sowieso nichts!".

Dann muss ich wohl kaufen. Und zwar so billig wie nötig.

Und weil nvidia so gut grafik bringt und die auch gentoo sponsoren nehme ich wohl einen von diesen:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/wtb_notebooks.html

Vielleicht suche ich mir einen von hp, weil die gentoo auch sponsoren.

Jetzt muss er nur noch billig sein.

----------

## dirkfanick

Und windos/apfel soll auch nicht drauf sein.

----------

## 178238

Nazistiefomas sind hier eher selten anzutreffen.

Wie dem auch sei: Es gibt IMHO nur noch wenige Notebooks die unter Linux garnicht mögen.

Wenn es dir also um so billig wie möglich geht, empfehle ich mal auf ebay nach älteren Thinkpads (T2x/T4x/T6x) o.ä. zu schaun. Die gibt es für wenig Geld und sind absolut Linux erprobt. www.thinkwiki.org/

Teilweise kommt man aber auch in second-hand Computerläden extrem billig davon. Ein Thinkpad T22 habe ich dort vor einigen Jahren für durchaus erschwingliche 30€ ergattert   :Wink: 

mfg

Lumpi

----------

## dirkfanick

Hach, in Hamburg ist anscheinend alles gut was teuer ist.

30 Euro klingt erschwinglich.

----------

## dirkfanick

Hab noch immer keinen kostenlosen gefunden.

----------

## Max Steel

Mensch Dirk. pass auf, bei mir in der Schule werden momentan so günstige Laptops für 15€ "verschenkt". setz dich doch einfach mal mit meinem Lehrer in Verbindung, ich sorge dann auch dafür das noch alle Tasten drauf sind und das Internet-Passwort der Schule vom Case verschwindet.

Aber es ist tatsächlich so, selbst für den größten Schrott musst du spätestens etwas berappen, selbst wenn du es eigentlich umsonst bekommen hättest, wenn du kein Interesse daran zeigen würdest.

----------

## disi

Wir hatten gerade die Recycling Leute und die haben so ~£5 pro Laptop bezahlt. Fuer die £200 gibts nen night out   :Very Happy: 

Dafuer haben wir wieder Platz im Lager...

p.s. just kidding, das wird natuerlich gegengebucht usw. aber da hab ich keine Aktien drin...

----------

## dirkfanick

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Mensch Dirk. pass auf, bei mir in der Schule werden momentan so günstige Laptops für 15€ "verschenkt". setz dich doch einfach mal mit meinem Lehrer in Verbindung, ich sorge dann auch dafür das noch alle Tasten drauf sind und das Internet-Passwort der Schule vom Case verschwindet.

 

Wo ist diese schule?

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Aber es ist tatsächlich so, selbst für den größten Schrott musst du spätestens etwas berappen, selbst wenn du es eigentlich umsonst bekommen hättest, wenn du kein Interesse daran zeigen würdest.

 

Alles klar?

----------

## Max Steel

 *dirkfanick wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   Mensch Dirk. pass auf, bei mir in der Schule werden momentan so günstige Laptops für 15€ "verschenkt". setz dich doch einfach mal mit meinem Lehrer in Verbindung, ich sorge dann auch dafür das noch alle Tasten drauf sind und das Internet-Passwort der Schule vom Case verschwindet. 
> 
> Wo ist diese schule?

 

Du kriegst Post.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   Aber es ist tatsächlich so, selbst für den größten Schrott musst du spätestens etwas berappen, selbst wenn du es eigentlich umsonst bekommen hättest, wenn du kein Interesse daran zeigen würdest. 
> 
> Alles klar?

 

Na klar, wenn du kein Interesse zeigst, bekommst du es für weniger Geld als wenn du Interesse zeigst, denn dann sagt der Verkäufer, mensch der möchte das, also ist er bereit mehr auszugeben.

----------

## dirkfanick

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Na klar, wenn du kein Interesse zeigst, bekommst du es für weniger Geld als wenn du Interesse zeigst, denn dann sagt der Verkäufer, mensch der möchte das, also ist er bereit mehr auszugeben.

 

Ah - kapitalistische Marktwirtschaftspsychologie: Ich tue so als will ich Dich nicht - dann bekomme ich dich billiger...

Ist das mit Frauen auch so?

Egal, ich werde mir mal die post anschauen.

----------

## Max Steel

 *dirkfanick wrote:*   

> Ist das mit Frauen auch so?

 

Nein.

----------

## dirkfanick

Sieht leider doof aus für so alte knochen wie mich:

http://one.laptop.org/

Aber billig ist das wohl:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OLPC_XO-1

75$ wenn man zwei kauft.

----------

